# Solved: What can i use that is better than itunes?



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

Having previously used itunes I'm sick of the amount of processor speed & memory it uses.

Could anyone offer alternatives that are more processor/memory friendly?

I really like the structure and format of itunes so something similar would be brilliant!

Kind Regards

James


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try MediaMonkey, a free all-in-one music manager.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I also recommend


It's what I use and I have no complaints.http://www.mediamonkey.com/


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

I downloaded it last night, havent had chance to try it yet, but on first glance its looking good.

Thanks for the advice!

James


----------

